# The Arsenal Gaming Cafe in Indianapolis



## Chaldfont (Oct 5, 2007)

This gaming cafe just opened in Fountain Square on Virginia, just south of I-70. I plan to run monthly one-shots there and I've started up a yahoogroups mailing list for sign ups and such.

Even if you don't want to sign up, at least check the place out and spend some money there so they stay open!

They have: a gaming store, a cafe, internet access, and an "RPG Dungeon".


----------



## Chaldfont (Oct 8, 2007)

I'm bumping this because I'm so jazzed about it. My co-workers and I are starting a weekly boardgame lunch session there this week. The place is freakin' cool. If I remember, I'll post some cell phone pics later.


----------



## Chaldfont (Dec 11, 2007)

The Arsenal now has a web site. Watch its forum for upcoming games and such.


----------

